# 5% Supralapsarian?



## JM (Apr 3, 2010)

> Historically, it is estimated that less than 5% of all Calvinists have been Supralapsarian.



I found the above quote on Wiki with Curt Daniel (The History and Theology of Calvinism. Dallas, TX: Scholarly Reprints. p. 95) as the source. 

Does anyone know how he was able to come to this conclusion or if it's a valid conclusion?


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 3, 2010)

I always knew I was amongst the elite, the upper level, the top of the heap, errr I'll stop now.


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder what percentage think the very discussion (infra/supra) inappropriate.


----------



## JM (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't want to get sidetracked. 

If I'm not mistaken PB has a high level of Supra-man/women.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder what percent are Herman Bavinck-ers. He said both sides bring God's decrees into created time and human chronological order, so they are both wrong, as His decrees are eternal decrees.


----------



## JM (Apr 3, 2010)

It would seem, according to one PB poll, 55% of PB'ers are high Calvinists.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw an article somewhere that disposed of the need for either side while still recognizing a logical order of the decrees. I forget where, though... I really should've bookmarked it. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Jared (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't know that I was in the minority of the minority. I have been a supralapsarian for some time now. Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Apr 3, 2010)

Jared104 said:


> I didn't know that I was in the minority of the minority. I have been a supralapsarian for some time now. Hmmm. Interesting.



It is my experience and opinion that supralapsarians number to be a far higher percentage of Calvinists, than the findings put forth by Curt Daniel's statistics (gathered from where, I do not know!) which is unfortunate, for his conclusions are meant to imply supralapsarians are a radical and fringe element amongst Reformers.

Not so.


----------



## Grace Alone (Apr 3, 2010)

I am no theologian, but in my simplistic understanding, I don't see how one can avoid being Supra when the scriptures say that we were chosen before the foundation of the world. That said, I do tend to agree with Lynnie that it is a bit presumptuous of men to try to put a timeline on God beyond what is stated in scripture.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Apr 3, 2010)

Grace Alone said:


> I am no theologian, but in my simplistic understanding, I don't see how one can avoid being Supra when the scriptures say that we were chosen before the foundation of the world. That said, I do tend to agree with Lynnie that it is a bit presumptuous of men to try to put a timeline on God beyond what is stated in scripture.



As I have been taught, both of the major lapsarian views (Supra vs Infra) have to do (or _should_ have to do) with the logical order of eternal decrees, rather than any kind of chronological "timeline."


----------



## Grace Alone (Apr 4, 2010)

TeachingTulip said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > I am no theologian, but in my simplistic understanding, I don't see how one can avoid being Supra when the scriptures say that we were chosen before the foundation of the world. That said, I do tend to agree with Lynnie that it is a bit presumptuous of men to try to put a timeline on God beyond what is stated in scripture.
> ...


 
Timeline probably was not the best word to use. Timelines place things in order of what happened first, next, etc., so I used it since people try to put the decrees in order of what happened first, next, etc. Lynnie really said it better!


----------



## JM (Apr 4, 2010)

It has been my experience that most Calvinists I spoke with are Supra so I had to ask how Curt Daniel came to his conclusion.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 6, 2010)

Curt Daniel is an infralapsarian and a self described "moderate" Calvinist (see *his* categories below, in descending order). He doesn't footnote his 5% comment and so I would not take it as statistically accurate. However, I believe it is safe to say that the Supra view is a minority view, past and present.

*High Calvinism:*
Hyper-Calvinism
Calvinistic Antinotnianism
Supralapsarianism
Strict 5-Point Calvinism

*Mainstream Calvinism:*
Moderate Calvinism 

*Low Calvinism:*
Amyraldism
Neonomianism
4-Point Calvinism
Late New England Calvinism

I'm not particularly satisfied with Curt's categories, found on pg 92 of the OP referenced work. But it is the basis for his writing perspective.


----------



## T.A.G. (Apr 6, 2010)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> Curt Daniel is an infralapsarian and a self described "moderate" Calvinist (see *his* categories below, in descending order). He doesn't footnote his 5% comment and so I would not take it as statistically accurate. However, I believe it is safe to say that the Supra view is a minority view, past and present.
> 
> *High Calvinism:*
> Hyper-Calvinism
> ...


 
That has to be one of the worst lists and understanding of what Calvinism is.


----------



## JM (Apr 6, 2010)

Yup, I was thinking the same.


----------

